# How can i start a dedicated server in Halo?



## Phluxy (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't find the app you need to download to do this on mac ANYWHERE. can someone help me out?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it's an option from within Halo itself... is it not?


----------



## Phluxy (Mar 30, 2006)

well if you want to start a game with yourself included. I wanna just do dedicated.


----------



## adambyte (Mar 31, 2006)

I am an avid Halo player, and have yet to find this option. AFAIK, it's a PC only thing...

 I'd love to be proved wrong, though.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't think the system requirements are too high for a dedicated halo server, because you don't actually play the game on the dedicated server. Might want to look into cheap PC's if you really want a dedicated server, a 1 Ghz box should work..

Requirements:

Microsoft® Windows® 98SE/Me/XP/2000
PC with 733 MHz equivalent or higher processor
128 MB of system RAM
1.2 GB available hard disk space
8x speed or faster CD-ROM drive
32 MB T&L capable video card required
Sound card, speakers or headphones required for audio
Microsoft Mouse or compatible pointing device
56.6 Kbps or better modem or LAN for online play; broadband to run a server


----------



## whitesaint (Mar 31, 2006)

im not sure about the full version of halo but i make a dedicated server all the time within the Halo Demo itself.  And allow up to 10 people to connect to muh 1 Ghz eMac and Cable connection and it is fast enough to host everybody as long as they arent too far away.  I would think the full version would be the same as the demo when i comes to hosting the server...


----------



## adambyte (Apr 1, 2006)

whitesaint- where, within the Halo menu system, does one make the sserver a dedicated one with no player?


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, you can make a server in Halo or the Halo Demo, but it's not a dedicated server. A dedicated server will not even play halo (thats why the software for it is free), it just serves the maps.


----------



## Phluxy (Apr 1, 2006)

I just want it to serve the maps for OTHERS to play.


----------

